# Cherche un émulateur pour jouer à vieux jeux



## drake94 (22 Juin 2020)

Salut !

Je tourne aujourd'hui sur Mac OS High Sierra et El Capitan, et je suis à la recherche d'émulateur (MAC et PC) pour rejouer à des jeux de ma jeunesse (MAC OS 9-X-Windows 98-XP) à partir de versions démat que j'ai trouvé sur Internet (Abandonware), mais je n'y connais rien. Pourriez vous m'aider ? Merci


----------



## Invité (22 Juin 2020)

Sur Mac, tu peux essayer SheepShaver.
Impossible de dire ce qui va tourner ou non…

Aucune idée pour Win, je ne pratique pas.

PS
Ton avatar que j'aimais bien, il y a longtemps, a pris un coup de vieux…


----------



## drake94 (22 Juin 2020)

Et nous donc..


Merci pour le conseil


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Juin 2020)

Le problème des vieux jeux, c'est que souvent ils prenaient des libertés avec l'accès au hardware pour gagner en performance.
Du coup avec les émulateurs ça marche pas toujours, faut essayer. Sur Mac, SheepShaver ça marche bien.

On trouve parfois des versions encapsulé dans un émulateur modifié pour que ça marche...
Regardes ici : https://www.abandonware-france.org
il y a pas mal de conseil avec des vieux jeux Mac et PC.

Et à la place de l'émulateur, un bon vieux PowerBook G3/G4 ;-)
Et un Dell avec XP sur la baie il y en a plein...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2020)

Pour Windows, il y a le virtualiseur gratuit Virtual Box d'Oracle. Il n'est pas tout à fait aussi optimisé que ses équivalents commerciaux, mais pour de vieux jeux, il convient très bien


----------



## eteen (27 Juin 2020)

Et pour les jeux en DOS, rien ne vaut mieux qu'une DOSBOX.


----------



## magicPDF (30 Juin 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Et à la place de l'émulateur, un bon vieux PowerBook G3/G4 ;-)
> Et un Dell avec XP sur la baie il y en a plein...


+ + +


----------



## melaure (21 Juillet 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour Windows, il y a le virtualiseur gratuit Virtual Box d'Oracle. Il n'est pas tout à fait aussi optimisé que ses équivalents commerciaux, mais pour de vieux jeux, il convient très bien



Oui et avec un logiciel de virtualisation, tu peux même faire tourner de vieux dos. La ce sera vraiment vintage (ha l'Amstrad PC1512, premier PC que j'ai utilisé).


----------

